# Looking for liveaboard marina in Virginia Beach



## rvarnes (Jul 12, 2009)

Can anyone direct me to a marina that allows liveaboards in the Virginia Beach/Norfolk/Hampton area?

Thanks


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

There are some in Portsmouth, Scott's Creek Marena for one. I have been told that Hampton has a couple also. Va, Beach does not have any that I am aware of. If you have a sale boat there really isn't any marinas in Va Beach that you can easily get at do to bridge height and draft issues. Most marinas in Norfolk have gotten away from allowing liveaboards also.


----------



## seamans (Jul 29, 2002)

*Salt Pond*

Salt Pond is in Hampton.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Tidewater Yacht Agency in Portsmouth has some liveaboards.
A word of advice...don't phone and ask any marina about it. They will say no most times. 
Best thing to do is to show up and take a transient slip and during the course of your stay...prove you are sober, and a good neighbor and that your boat is not a derelict or a party boat. Then ask. 

Next best is to show up in person, neat and decently dressed and ask to speak to the marina manager...then convince him that you are a good person and will cause no problems if allowed to live in his marina.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

It's possible that that Rudee Inlet (southern end of the boardwalk) might be hospitable to sailboats (before the General Booth Bridge), but I'm not 100% sure. That opens up into the ocean, vs. Norfolk harbor which leads to protected waters of the bay. So, even if its possible it might not be favorable.

North Va. Beach, (i.e. Lynnhaven Inlet) is not accessible because of bridge clearance ... and has some treacherous shoals to boot.


----------



## JDF (Jun 6, 2009)

Last year I called every marina in Hampton inquiring about liveaboard slips. Not one said they allowed liveaboards. When I visited several of the marinas it was obvious that there were liveaboards in the marinas. As one of the postings said you have to develope a relationship with the marina manager or owner and work you way into a liveaboard slip. The marina I am now in has liveaboards but does not advertize it. The Willoughby Marina on the Norfolk side of the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel allows liveaboards.


----------



## Landseer36i (Feb 3, 2009)

Bay Point Marina, which is a part of Little Creek Marina (Little Creek and Bay Point Marinas) offers livaboard slips. Little Creek is geared towards powerboats and Bay Point is geared towards sailboats. They do charge an extra fee. Rudee's Inlet will laugh at you if you call and tell them you have a sailboat (personal experience). Willoughby Bay, Bay Point Marina and Little Creek Marina are all VMG Group Marinas. They are pretty nice and their prices are fairly reasonable (compared to New England prices). Google "Norfolk, VA Marinas" to get a list of places to call as well.


----------



## jhack82 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got a slip at salt ponds to live aboard, we looked at a lot of marinas and salt ponds was the cheapest, and the one with the nicest facilities, and the quietest as one, the only downside is we have to drive to get the groceries and other items, but all of Hampton is not far away at all. Also a storage unit space, mercury storage is very close by.

regards,
Jordan Hackney
s/v Firefly


----------



## rvarnes (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the imput. I've found a couple marinas in norfolk that allow liveaboards.


----------



## ed757 (Apr 28, 2021)

rvarnes said:


> *Thanks*
> 
> Thanks for all the imput. I've found a couple marinas in norfolk that allow liveaboards.


Share ?


----------



## ColinScott (10 mo ago)

camaraderie said:


> Tidewater Yacht Agency in Portsmouth has some liveaboards.
> A word of advice...don't phone and ask any marina about it. They will say no most times.
> Best thing to do is to show up and take a transient slip and during the course of your stay...prove you are sober, and a good neighbor and that your boat is not a derelict or a party boat. Then ask.
> 
> Next best is to show up in person, neat and decently dressed and ask to speak to the marina manager...then convince him that you are a good person and will cause no problems if allowed to live in his marina.


Excellent advice. Thank you.


----------

